# Anything in stock in UK?



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I need a manual grinder budget upto 200 ish but can't find anything in stock? Anyone know where I can buy one?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://roundhillroastery.com/products/comandante-c40-mk3-nitro-blade?variant=15243212718115

1 Black left

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinders/hand-grinders.html

if you had some other grinder in mind, share it, maybe we can help.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, something good for espresso, using John's YouTube then the Commandanteooks fine for me, will get that as Bella Batista is shut

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Bought the Comandante C40 mrk3 from there, was the last one, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Comandantes are hard to come by at the moment. There's a short lead time to the wholesalers before they get to us. Might be another week or so.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah I got the last one they had

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

And a day later









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

